# Ziegenproblem Hilfe



## Smoover (31. Januar 2004)

*Array Problem*

Hi,
ich hab ein Applet geschireben welches helfen soll das "Ziegenproblem" zu lösen.

aber ich bekomme 3 Fehler Meldungen :
Ziegenprojekt.java:19: '.class' expected
                      int tor = new int {0,0,0};

Ziegenprojekt.java:19: not a statement
                      int tor = new int {0,0,0};

Ziegenprojekt.java:21:  array required, but int found
                      itor[gewinn]=1;

Hier mal mein Quell code ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen.
Desweiteren würde ich gerne das Applet um 2 Labels
erweitern welche "counterA" und "counterB" darstellen.



/*
 * Ziegenprojekt.java

 */

/**
 *
 * @author  Smoover
 */
public class Ziegenprojekt
{
	public int gewinn, wahl, counterA, counterB, tore, tor;

	public void Ziegenprojekt()
	{

	   for (int i=0; i<10000; i++)
	   int tor = new int{0,0,0};
	   gewinn=(int)(Math.random()*3);
	   tor[gewinn]=1;
	   wahl=(int)(Math.random()*3);

	  if (gewinn==wahl)
                       {
		  counterA++;
	  }
	  else
	  {
		  counterB++;
	  }

	}

}


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Februar 2004)

```
int tor = new int {0,0,0};
```

Les dir nochmal in deinem Buch, oder hier:
http://www.javabuch.de
das Kapitel das Arrays beeinhaltet durch.

int[] tor = {0,0,0};

Dann hast du auch hier kein Problem mehr:

```
itor[gewinn]=1;
```


PS: Die Aussage Ziegenproblem sagt mir, und andere gar nichts


----------



## Smoover (1. Februar 2004)

```
package Java;

import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;


  public class Ziegenprojekt extends Applet
{
  public int gewinn, wahl, counterA, counterB, tore, tor;

  public void main()
  {
     int tor[] = new int[3];
     for (int i=0; i<10000; i++)
     gewinn=(int)(Math.random()*3);
     tor[gewinn]=1;
     wahl=(int)(Math.random()*3);

     if (gewinn==wahl)
           {
      counterA++;
    }
    else
    {
      counterB++;
    }

	System.out.println("CounterA" +counterA);
	System.out.println("CounterB" +counterB);
   }
}
```


Habs jetzt so geändert und bekomme keine Ferhler beim Compilen...
Wenn ich aber nun das Applet im Appletviewer starten möchte:
Applet not initzialized und in der Konsole steht :


java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Ziegenprojekt (wrong name: Java/Ziegenprojekt)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

P.S.: was willst du mit deinem "P.S." ausdrücken ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Februar 2004)

Servus!

Google kennt das Ziegenproblem ...
http://www.mathematik.uni-osnabrueck.de/staff/phpages/koch/ziegen/node2.html

ich glaub das hies im Fernsehn "Zonk" ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Smoover (2. Februar 2004)

Danke, aber das hilft mir leider bei meinem Prob nicht weiter....


----------

